# online compared to going to the supermarket



## babymary (12 Jul 2018)

I would like to know as a very indisclipined shopper would you recommend doing my grocery shopping online or continuing with visiting the local supermarket.

I would like anyones opinions
thanks in advance


----------



## Blackrock1 (12 Jul 2018)

online 100%, you tend not to shop hungry nor buy the items on special, you just buy what you need.


----------



## dub_nerd (12 Jul 2018)

Agree, online all the way. Much easier to compare values, only buy what you want, buy in bulk only when items on offer etc. etc.


----------



## lowspender (12 Jul 2018)

Online means you buy what you need and previous orders make a handy list.


----------



## noproblem (12 Jul 2018)

I will never buy online grocery again. I've been delivered too much iffy and almost out of date stuff too often and as for fruit and fresh veg? nuff said. This has happened from the country's 3 different top grocery stores.


----------



## Clonback (12 Jul 2018)

Buying groceries online can create a lot of issues as Noproblem outlined.I tried but much prefer to go instore as its much fresher.


----------



## POC (12 Jul 2018)

I’ve been using Tesco online regularly for the past 7 months, and occasionally before that. I go to other supermarkets occasionally for smaller shopping baskets.

Overall it’s good. But there are disadvantages. Such as:
There will be items in store which aren’t available online. For example I like the basic Tesco mince pies and Hot cross buns. They were only available in store, so I ended up paying a lot more (4 times as much I think) to get the premium ones online.
If an item on your favorites list changes packaging or size, it’ll come up as unavailable. If you are in the store you’ll see the new package, and buy it. But you might night realize this for a few weeks if you keep trying to buy the previous one on line.
If you return an item to the driver because of a problem with it / change of mind / unsatisfactory substitution or any other reason - you should get a refund. You need to be vigilant about these because they don’t always come through. You’ll get the refund after a phone call, but it’s inconvenient.

You should definitely try it. The first time will take a long time to search for everything. But it gets quicker each time if you start with your favorites which are easily recalled on the site.


----------



## misemoi (13 Jul 2018)

I find it handiest for the bulky or heavy items, eg toilet paper, boxes of washing powder, tinned goods, cartons of milk. They arrive at my house and are left on my countertop. Saves me trawling around the shops, loading and unloading trolley and car. I shop with tesco as their site is easy to navigate. It's not perfect but it elimiates some of the hassle of the tedious chore of shopping. It was particularly invaluable when I had very small children and I bought almost everything online.


----------



## T McGibney (13 Jul 2018)

Tying yourself to shopping exclusively from one supermarket is a recipe for paying too much. Given the state of the fruit and veg in many stores at certain times of year, I dread to think what would be in my box if I was ordering that stuff online.


----------



## Bronte (16 Jul 2018)

If I ever do it, then toilet roll etc would be the only thing I’d buy. No way do I want 18 year olds picking out my meat and veg. 

I do a weekly meal plan. So that I’ll buy what is needed not impulse buy. And I get the shops weekly offers brochure and base meals on some special offers on meat/fish.


----------



## Bigbird (16 Jul 2018)

Like everything else in life then It depends on your circumstances and what you enjoy/don’t enjoy in life. It depends on what you think and everyone thinks differently let’s face it’s. Here’s my take on it:

I use Tesco online and with 3 kids can’t fault it.  Time, time time is everything! I’ve often had kids with me and bought dodgy stuff, out of date products and grossly overspent coz I’m frazzled.

Being able to go online for 30 minutes and sort out the shopping amazing!  Have a guy come to your house and put them on your counter top - well it’s just fantabulous!  My kids say I have a crush on the Tesco man that’s how much joy they see on my face when I greet him at the door!  Free help, free help, free help! What overwhelmed mum would say no to that!

A mark in an apple - cut it out and eat! Easier than bringing 3 small kids to the supermarket or rushing home to relieve childminder and nearly crashing on the way! 

Tesco email me a survey each week (after shopping is delivered) asking about my whole shopping experience. The only thing to date that I’ve complained about was that my herbs were coming from half way around the world and that I wanted local fresh produce as much as possible. And guess what they’ve delivered. My corriander plant is from Ireland . if you order say Tesco coconut milk and they are out then they’ll substitute it for say Amoy coconut milk and you don’t pay the price difference.  With their delivery saver I only pay €1.50. If I was to travel to Tesco it would cost me over 5€. I also have the Tesco Visa card and club card which has bought me a family day out in zoo together with a bite to eat in Milano’s to value of €100.  All free of course.

Actually I get everything online.  I have Macy’s NY deliver to my door, Arnotts, Dublin, h&m etc.  if I can’t get something online I’ll do without.  My make up and skincare range comes from Canada, lampshade, outdoor lights, plates, cups from ikea!  Wouldn’t move.  All kids clothes are bought online usually from the sale rack!  Only exception is shoes as they need to be measured every six months. Pharmacy boots online and use them for everything too!

Good thing about online is that you can live anywhere and have access to all the high street shops!  Cheap mortgage without sacrificing my love for shopping! Harness the technology era for what it’s worth - efficiency! That’s what it brings to our doorsteps.

Once again time,time,time is everything! Not wasting mine pulling a trolly around Tesco or trawling in and out of high street shops.


----------



## T McGibney (16 Jul 2018)

Bigbird said:


> My kids say I have a crush on the Tesco man
> 
> ...
> 
> 3 small kids


----------



## Bigbird (16 Jul 2018)

They’re kids in school where the word crush is used in relation to anyone who smiles more than once at anyone else!


----------



## qwerty5 (19 Aug 2018)

For those that still do it the old fashioned way. 
I use this app 
https://www.ourgroceries.com/overview

Its installed on my phone and my missus. If either of us need something it goes on our phone and updates the list for both of us. 
I just go around the shop tapping items off as they go into the trolly. I'm shopping for 4 and it takes about 20 mins a week. I'm close to supermarkets also. 
I don't get distracted by random stuff so I pretty much buy what's on the list. My missus would browse and spend an extra €20 - €30 a week so I do shopping while she's doing other chores. 

Fruit and veg are frequently on offer so that is stuff that can deviate from the shopping list. Every thing else is accurate though.


----------

